# I'd like to rehome a female guinea pig



## ClaireLovesCritters (Jul 1, 2011)

*Hi everybody.
My names Claire and I live in South London. I had a pair of male guinea pigs, they were brothers and very very close. However sadly yesterday one did pass away at the age of three, due to medical issues, and the vet thought it best to put mt baby out of his misery.But now his brother is all alone, and so I would like to get another piggie.It would have to be a female as he is a male and even though he doted on his brother, I find it unlikely that he would accept another male. I can assure you 110% that any guinea I take on will be spoiled and loved to the max. I have a C+C cage, which I built myself, and am currently working on the upstairs loft area. I know how to look after guinea pigs, and really need another one for my little boy that's left and to help me with the grieving process as its very hard on my. I loved Sammy to bits.I would also prefer it if it was a younger female because Dean (my guinea pig that's still with me) is quite nervous in nature and has always been this way, his brother was the more out going one. So if you know of any female guinea pigs needing a home in the London area that would be amazing. I am also going to get Dean neutered, or I wouldn't mind a young neutered female. Thanks for reading. And R.I.P my baby Sammy.

Claire*


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of one of your piggies.
Sleep tight little one x

Have you checked out the guinea pig forum? The Guinea Pig Forum - Powered by vBulletin
There is a rehoming section on there, always lots of guinea pigs looking for homes.
Good luck finding a friend for Dean.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi just wanted to let you know that your boy will be fertile for 4 weeks after hes been neutered, so you are much better to have this done asap, maybe keep the new girl next to him separated by some C&C grids

you can look for rescue piggys here Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre

LONDON

The Mayhew Animal Home 
Trenmar Gardens, London, NW10 6BJ
Tel: 020 8969 0178 / Email / Website

or you might try advertising on gumtree/preloved etc


----------



## ClaireLovesCritters (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I didn't know they stay fertile for a month after neutering. I'll take precaution, I have a C+C cage which my boy is in, and a good sized large indoor rabbit cage which I'll keep any new girl in whilst I'm waiting for my boy to become infertile. lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck with the bonding hopefully they'll be a perfect match


----------

